# Keeping MacBook awake when closed?



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

I wanted to see if there was a way to keep my MacBook awake when I close the cover, everytime I close the cover it goes into sleep mode is there a way to keep it from going into sleep mode?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Apple Portables: How to use your computer in closed clamshell (display closed) mode with an external display

should answer your question.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Are you keeping it awake to use it with an external monitor? Or just so you don't have to wait for it to wake up when you open it? 'cause the first use is legit and the link thejst posted is great. But if it's #2, I don't think that's healthy for the machine.


----------



## airjuggernaut (Dec 5, 2007)

This should do the trick.

Download InsomniaX for Mac - Disable sleep mode on an Apple Laptop. MacUpdate Mac System Software Downloads


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

This might be sheer superstition, but I would be very concerned about heat buildup on a Mac that's functioning with the case close for prolonged period. Many macs disperse at least some of their heat through the keyboard (because heat rises), so blocking that can't be a good long-term idea.

OTOH, I've never tried to survey clients on closed-lid use so I have no evidence -- even anecdotal -- to base this on.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I ran my Macbook closed most of the time for over a year. Clamshell mode is an advertised feature. I wouldn't expect many issues with it. The fans in the macbook do a great job.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I remember inadvertently closing my MacBook with an external display hooked up. I was wanting to get into full resolution with my external display but kind of stumbled on the clamshell idea as a fluke. I had opened the display and I remember being able to use the keyboard on my MacBook. The display was black but all was showing on the external display. I'd like to see if I could reproduce that. I don't have an external keyboard to use, so this worked well.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Vexel said:


> I ran my Macbook closed most of the time for over a year. Clamshell mode is an advertised feature. I wouldn't expect many issues with it. The fans in the macbook do a great job.


Agreed. I'm running my White MacBook as a media server for my small TV upstairs. Now I have two running the same media through Plex.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> This might be sheer superstition, but I would be very concerned about heat buildup on a Mac that's functioning with the case close for prolonged period. Many macs disperse at least some of their heat through the keyboard (because heat rises), so blocking that can't be a good long-term idea.


It used to be true until a redesign of the MacBooks - one of the reasons why folks complain about them getting so hot on their laps is because Apple has "rerouted" the heat that way.

As evidenced by the URL thejst posted, Apple doesn't have a problem with you doing this with the reference laptops. I've done it with my 17" MacBook Pro for quite some time with no noticeable negative effect.


----------

